# CTA of carotid artery



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (May 5, 2010)

We are trying to set appt. for patient at hospital for a CTA of carotid artery bilateral. That particular code which is 75662 does not come up on Med Solutions auth site but the hospital is saying that we do need auth for the CTA of the carotid. Could we use 70498 which specifies neck? We are confused as to which code is appropriate for a bilateral CTA of carotid arteries. Thank you for any help, greatly appreciated!


----------

